# Best meds for social/generalised anxiety?



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

What are the best meds that a doctor/psychatre can prescribe to you for generalised + social anxiety ?

My psychatre wanted me to take a med but i've heard really bad things on it so i didn't use it .

I'm tense all day , like my neck is blocked


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Have you tried marijuana?


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Tomahawk said:


> Have you tried marijuana?


 ofc , makes my anxiety 100x worse


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

social anxiety you just need more exposure

really is that simple

you apply the progressive overload and adaptation rule to a lot of aspects in life

i smoked green like it was part of my diet during my teenage years and as a result started to develop social anxiety which lead to me stopping

through doing things i wouldnt normally like to do like go to the pub or a social gathering ect and just getting on with it despite rather sitting in and watching tv, i soon overcame it

relish in the opportunity to be in an uncomfortable social situation and with time they wont be uncomfortable.

general anxiety is obviously a lot more difficult to tackle but ime meds arnt the answer, ive never taken them myself but surrounded by a LOT of people that have turned to the likes of citalopram and the people on it are still the most anxious people i know


----------



## Gymbot (Sep 25, 2016)

Too true ?Meds only 'delay' the problem

there's bad press about citaloprAm & fluoxetine, not that I'd know but app not good for libido + fat loss.

benzo's are king for anxiety disorder, however, they'll fu*k u up in no time! They're uber addictive + u build tolerance real easy.

as swole said , try enjoy the 'bad' situation ... usually they turn out better than anticipated. I take the 'weight training ' perspective to anxiety disorder order = if you don't use it /you lose it ... and same applies to avoiding these situations... as men we're generally more grumpy and anti social anyway!! You're not alone mate


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Baka said:


> What are the best meds that a doctor/psychatre can prescribe to you for generalised + social anxiety ?
> 
> My psychatre wanted me to take a med but i've heard really bad things on it so i didn't use it .
> 
> I'm tense all day , like my neck is blocked


 Aren't you the guy that posts youtube vids? Hard to believe you have social anxiety.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

swole troll said:


> social anxiety you just need more exposure
> 
> really is that simple
> 
> ...


 Have to agree with the above, 8 years ago I had a doc pushing anxiety meds on me. It had got the point we're I wouldn't leave the house, they started mentioning agrophobia at one point.

I slowly forced myself back out but it was a slow process, I read a few books on the topic of cbt and that really helped too.

Try to avoid meds at all costs, they end up becoming a crutch and are so hard to come off


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

swole troll said:


> social anxiety you just need more exposure
> 
> really is that simple
> 
> ...


 I understand what you say but trust me i've done that for years , i was born with anxiety from my father which led to OCD then social anxiety when i was 5-6 which lead to generalised anxiety when i was 19.

I've faced the uncomfortable situations , for exemple school , i've went there for years it never got better but i think worse.

Same for every other things unfortunately , i still go to pub sometimes and at my friends party BUT i never feel comfortable because of this anxiety , i just face it and force myself everytime , everyday , even when i go to the gym.

so no , facing it isnt a solution . it's not a anxiety that will last for weeks/months , it's the kind of anxiety i was born with , something wrong in my brain i guess.

i've tried valium , it works a little but i hate how i feel on it so i only take it when i can't sleep and i have an important thing to do the next day.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Redser said:


> Have to agree with the above, 8 years ago I had a doc pushing anxiety meds on me. It had got the point we're I wouldn't leave the house, they started mentioning agrophobia at one point.
> 
> I slowly forced myself back out but it was a slow process, I read a few books on the topic of cbt and that really helped too.
> 
> Try to avoid meds at all costs, they end up becoming a crutch and are so hard to come off


 yea it was hard to leave my house 3 years ago , now i can but i never feel comfortable .

That's the problem , how can i get a job or live a normal life if taking the bus is feeling like i'd die , it's just not possible.

I've tried a lot of things to see what can help , i've read a lot for years about it .

The less i think about it the best i feel even tho i'm talking about this right now


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> Aren't you the guy that posts youtube vids? Hard to believe you have social anxiety.


 Yes , my friends don't even know it.

I'm hiding it , i'm trying to live normaly and doing normal things that s why they can't guess i have it but it really sucks to have that.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Baka said:


> yea it was hard to leave my house 3 years ago , now i can but i never feel comfortable .
> 
> That's the problem , how can i get a job or live a normal life if taking the bus is feeling like i'd die , it's just not possible.
> 
> ...


 I talked about it as much as possible and it really helped me, it yes I remember not showing up at work for a month due to it.

Look into cognitive behavioural therapy, it worked for me


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Citalopram, helps, but not looking forwards to coming off it..

Off prescription I found zanax tramadol and alcohol very effective but I usually went too far and got my dribble face on.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

A pint of craft ale?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I got on very well with escitalopram (a diff version of citalopram) worked really well with me, in particular it levelled me while I had a course of cbt.

sides were ok, made me a bit sweaty and I think turned up my metabolism a bit as I stayed really lean. Sex drive was fine, but during the first four weeks it made it harder to finish .......

coming off wasn't the end of the world - just ignore the dr and look up the internet for a schedule for phasing off - I gradually dropped the dose over four months.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

MrM said:


> I got on very well with escitalopram (a diff version of citalopram) worked really well with me, in particular it levelled me while I had a course of cbt.
> 
> sides were ok, made me a bit sweaty and I think turned up my metabolism a bit as I stayed really lean. Sex drive was fine, but during the first four weeks it made it harder to finish .......
> 
> coming off wasn't the end of the world - just ignore the dr and look up the internet for a schedule for phasing off - I gradually dropped the dose over four months.


 You sure that wasn't Tren


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Baka said:


> Yes , my friends don't even know it.
> 
> I'm hiding it , i'm trying to live normaly and doing normal things that s why they can't guess i have it but it really sucks to have that.


 I see I asked because you seemed fairly confident, I used to have terrible social anxiety when going out, to the pub or to the shops. To the point where it was painful to me

Getting myself some self confidence changed the landscape completely.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Propanolol...... best drug you can use that's non addictive, it won't stop the anxiety but it will mask the pysical effects making it easier to cope with over time. They will also prescribe a generic SSRI such as sertraline. I would recommend looking into both if I were you and running a 6 month course of both monitored by your psychiatrist. This combined with @swole troll's advice and you can't go wrong really.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Propanolol...... best drug you can use that's non addictive, it won't stop the anxiety but it will mask the pysical effects making it easier to cope with over time. They will also prescribe a generic SSRI such as sertraline. I would recommend looking into both if I were you and running a 6 month course of both monitored by your psychiatrist. This combined with @swole troll's advice and you can't go wrong really.


 i think the med that my psychyatrist prescribed me was Propanolol

Ok thank you , i'm searching for a psychologue who does CBT right now


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Redser said:


> You sure that wasn't Tren


 If I could get tren on a free prescription I'd be delighted ?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Propanolol also. Does the job and dont build up a tolerance as fast as you can with benzos


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Can't you just force yourself to speak to people?

Would rather do it that way than drugs.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Id go out after taking some piracetam or even some other nootropic specialised for anxiety control or something for a few days and do your normal stuff. then remove the piracetam.

As swoletroll said, progressive overload.

Beers always good too, but not too frequently.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Id go out after taking some piracetam or even some other nootropic specialised for anxiety control or something for a few days and do your normal stuff. then remove the piracetam.
> 
> As swoletroll said, progressive overload.
> 
> Beers always good too, but not too frequently.


 Piracetam? i have but it does nothing for me.

I'm alcohol allergic , but i have GHB (gives gyno 30min after intake , for real , prolactin gyno so i need high dose caber which make me sick) so i stopped completely.

60e the hour for the psychologue , no refund at all . Should i still go there?


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't think you can go far wrong with mdma


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Baka said:


> Piracetam? i have but it does nothing for me.
> 
> I'm alcohol allergic , but i have GHB (gives gyno 30min after intake , for real , prolactin gyno so i need high dose caber which make me sick) so i stopped completely.
> 
> 60e the hour for the psychologue , no refund at all . Should i still go there?


 Wow you haven't been lucky there have you.



Andrewgenic said:


> I don't think you can go far wrong with mdma


 This is an amazing idea. Couldn't do it too much though.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Andrewgenic said:


> I don't think you can go far wrong with mdma


 i have some , tried 2 times .

First time was ok , quite euphoric.

Second time , anxiety attack + sweating like i did 3 hours cardio under the sun , felt so shitty i had to leave the club


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Baka said:


> i have some , tried 2 times .
> 
> First time was ok , quite euphoric.
> 
> Second time , anxiety attack + sweating like i did 3 hours cardio under the sun , felt so shitty i had to leave the club


 my mate gets a bit like that, which is foreign to me, I tend to feel tremendous on it. Like me at my very best. Obviously works different for some people


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Andrewgenic said:


> I don't think you can go far wrong with mdma


 I have extreme anxiety, and I cannot wait for something like a prescribed MDMA to come out. I feel like Im in heaven on that stuff, every panicky thought and feeling vanishes and I become completely at ease. No false bravado like alcohol or coke, just a clean sense of wellbeing


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Andrewgenic said:


> Like me at my very best


 Perfectly put


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> I have extreme anxiety, and I cannot wait for something like a prescribed MDMA to come out. I feel like Im in heaven on that stuff, every panicky thought and feeling vanishes and I become completely at ease. No false bravado like alcohol or coke, just a clean sense of wellbeing


 I used small doses (25-50mg) a couple of times a day for much that purpose for a few months.

It sort of worked at the time.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> I used small doses (25-50mg) a couple of times a day for much that purpose for a few months.
> 
> It sort of worked at the time.


 How long did you do this for? Bet your ability to eat went to s**t?


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> I have extreme anxiety, and I cannot wait for something like a prescribed MDMA to come out. I feel like Im in heaven on that stuff, every panicky thought and feeling vanishes and I become completely at ease. No false bravado like alcohol or coke, just a clean sense of wellbeing


 mate, I don't suffer with anxiety but I always feel top of the world in Mandy with zero negativity


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> How long did you do this for? Bet your ability to eat went to s**t?


 Honestly couldn't say. Maybe weeks, maybe months. Don't remember much of my early 20's.

Was 50kg or less for many years I do know.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Go see a doctor and be referred to a specialist, if you think you're mentally unstable.

But as pointed already, medication only helps you live with your problem. You need to get to the route of it.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

You're right , i've contacte a psychiatre.

The 31th of December i took Molly (XTC pill ) , felt so damn good this time.. i really want to take it again but i know it's bad and i have to wait at least 1 month .

Plus the comedown is quite bad for me , since i suffer from anxiety etc it make it worses + it adds some kind of depression , you feel like you 're useless/s**t for some days , and emotional for nothing really , i'm still emotional af and it's been a week.

How do you guys feed on modafinil? does it give some kind of anti anxiety/confidence/mood boost? like amph would give?

Thanks


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Baka said:


> You're right , i've contacte a psychiatre.
> 
> The 31th of December i took Molly (XTC pill ) , felt so damn good this time.. i really want to take it again but i know it's bad and i have to wait at least 1 month .
> 
> ...


 I think self medicating for such issues is a bad idea. It's hard enough for a specialist to find the right balance with prescription meds, with some people.


----------

